

BUSTED: Groupon Caught Inflating Regular Prices To Make Deals Look Better - swany4
http://www.businessinsider.com/are-groupon-and-living-social-inflating-regular-prices-to-make-their-deals-look-better-2011-10

======
esutton
title is misleading, it doesn't say that GROUPON raised the price, it just
said prices of offers on groupon occasionally did not reflect the cost quoted
by the establishment. The fault most likely lies with the business owner.

~~~
esutton
did whoever down voted me actually read the article?

